# Crop Coefficient settings for Rachio controller (St. Augustine)



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Does anyone else alter your crop coefficient every month to account for the different weather conditions?

I've been following these values below. Just seeing if I'm going overboard here.

https://ucanr.edu/sites/UrbanHort/Water_Use_of_Turfgrass_and_Landscape_Plant_Materials/Turfgrass_Crop_Coefficients_Kc/


----------



## I_H8_Desert (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm looking to do the same. Did you go thru with this and how is it working out?


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

I bump it up by 10-15% if I see dry spots, then will probably set it back to default during the fall.


----------

